# Big Crappie in the Little Miami???



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Went today to one of my favorite smallmouth spots, a big eddy below a riffle and the place was infested with crappie. Caught quite a few nice ones on a 1/8 ounce jighead and 3 inch smoke metalflake grub fishing for bass. Including this guy over 13 inches and another just a bit smaller. Kind of surprising out of the river


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

I've been trying for the last few weeks at the lakes for crappie. Who would have known to try the river for them. Nice catch.


----------



## gottabite (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice! This year is the first time I've EVER caught Crappie out of the GMR. Two nice ones.
gottabite


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I have had that happen a couple times myself when fishing for bass on the LMR and also on the Stillwater. If you can find a school of them the action can be pretty consistent for a while. I have caught a dozen crappies in about 25 casts and then just as quickly as the action heats up they shut off again. Either I caught them all or the school moved on. Thats fishing for you!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

That&#8217;s a nice looking crappie you got there.
I have limited experience on the LMR, I don&#8217;t hear many people mention catching crappie there. I catch them every once in a while in the GMR, not often enough to actually think about targeting them though. 
I caught one similar to yours in a pond last month; I was using a wacky rigged senko. I&#8217;d been catching largemouth, I sure wasn&#8217;t expecting it to be a crappie.
Anyway, good catch!!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

i have caught crappie in the gmr but its an unusual occasion..certain conditions have to come into play

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

What a difference a year makes. On this date a year ago there were flood warnings all around here in one of the lousiest springs I can ever remember to fish the river...


----------



## Johnnycaox (Apr 22, 2012)

Could somebody please tell what LMR & GMR stands for? That's a nice crappie! Where is this place your fishing I'm new to the area and dying to find new fishing spots Thanks in advance! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

LMR - Little Miami River
GMR - Great Miami River


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I have caught a couple of crappie, and had a largemouth on in the LMR this year in slack water. It could be that the big wet last year flushed some of these guys downstream.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

There are big crappie in almost every river, including the Ohio River, where I've caught some of the biggest crappie I've ever caught in Ohio. They tend to pull harder too, probably because of fighting current. Crappie on steroids!


----------



## Johnnycaox (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok thanks where is lmr n gmr located?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Johnnycaox said:


> Ok thanks where is lmr n gmr located?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


in ohio use google maps and pick a spot


----------

